# Headers. New to this



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

I want to get long tube headers I already have a cat back exhaust. Just wondering when I remove the cats will the long tube headers bolt up to the exhaust?


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

There should be a set of tubes with the cats that go between the headers and the cat back.


----------



## shadowsonic (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm brand new to this can someone guide me in the right direction, sorry to high jack the thread I'm looking for the best setup for headers and catback exhaust system. I live in Boston,MA and inspections are hell here i want a nice sounding car now an obnoxious fart can. 

Long tube headers or shorty? I've found some nice high flow cats but finding alot of the items on e-bay is quite a hassle. 

I just bought a 2005 GTO 6MT with 29/K miles.


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

I have kooks long tubes. 3” all the way back. Had custom straight thru glass packs made by coretek in Canada. ($300 USD delivered to St. Louis) car sounds amazing without any drone or being obnoxiously loud. See photos.


----------

